# How much did you pay for your nerite snail?



## Hollis (Feb 27, 2014)

I was thinking about getting a few for my betta tank and my angelfish tank so I looked online to get an idea and they're like $40.00 plus shipping for four. I'm quite a ways from a fish store so I can't just go look. So is that price about right if you were to get them from a pet store?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

The lfs here sells zebra nerites for 5$ last time I checked... 10$ each is a lot.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I bought a mystery snail for $1.50. It only lived for a week. It was a mess to clean up.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

A big mess to clean up


----------



## Hollis (Feb 27, 2014)

What do you mean a mess to clean up? What happened?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Dead snails like melt out of their shells. They liquify. They stink. 

I paid about 3$ for my nerite at petsmart. That was 2 and half years ago. She's still alive somehow.


----------



## Hollis (Feb 27, 2014)

Isn't that a lovely image... It wouldn't really be a problem in my betta tank because if that happened its small enough I could completly break it down to clean everything but it makes me wary to put in my angel tank because of its size, although because it's so much bigger it would dilute it down, hmmm... Anyways sounds like they'd be a lot more affordable in a store instead of online.


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

Petsmart has been carrying the plain black and olive nerites for about $2 lately. Our LFS just started carrying some horned and sun nerites for 2.99.

Before that all started I got a few on ebay, much cheaper than $40 plus shipping ~ I think I paid about 15.00 for three including shipping. Can you try ebay if you aren't convenient to any pet stores?


----------



## Hollis (Feb 27, 2014)

I'll have to look, thanks


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

bob (mgamer20o0) has a bunch on aquabid.$2.50/nerite +$7-$11 shipping.he will combine multiples for savings on shipping. he has very nice stock and is trustworthy.he has zebras,blacks,red spots,tigers and 10 ct.tri colors.the 10 ct tri colors are more expensive. there are also 6 zebra thorns on there for $21.00 free shipping.showfishing is the seller.i am not familiar with this seller though.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah my snail died. I put it in with lucky, my mellow betta ( not mellow when he sees his flare buddy, Tiffany). If he can't see her, then he nips his tail. But yeah, he only flared at the snail a few times then got board and left the snail alone.


----------



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

My local fish store usually carries them for 5 for $15. And I've also seen them priced around $3.99 and $4.99 separately. I know my local Petsmart has started carrying them, but I'm not sure on the price. I believe around $3.00


----------



## Quisquose (Oct 9, 2013)

Lucky me, I can collect olive nerites from the wild near my house. If I could ship them to you, I would.


----------

